# Strates Carnival Train



## Carolyn Jane (Apr 25, 2014)

I was sitting in Jesup, having seen 98 go through more than an hour late, and in comes - very slowly - the James E. Strates carnival train. Or part of it, anyway. Website says they were supposed to already be in Fishkill, NY. Anyway, it stopped with the engines right in front of the station. Sat there for about 15 minutes. I'm wondering...Since I was on the trackside opposite the station, and couldn;t see...If they just needed to use the bathroom, or had they ordered pizza for delivery...? CJ


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Apr 25, 2014)

Saw a lot of Strates Carnvial equipment traveling on the road last week. Glad the train parts still out there.


----------



## Eyegor (Apr 25, 2014)

Not sure how or when it arrived but Strates is on the lot in Fishkill and well along with setting up. It is an unusual (at least to me) set up. They are on the lot for almost 3 whole weeks but only open Fri-Sun each week. This is very unusual and likely expensive as compared to any traveling amusement company I've been around. I've always assumed they used these early dates as "shake down" and ride jock training before the season here in the Northeast gets into full swing.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Apr 25, 2014)

There far to north for this time of year. Not a big follower, but they normally start in Florida and slow move north. Must of lost some of its contracts to run midways, so weekends show are better than nothing. Big business, very easy to lose a show date.


----------



## caravanman (May 2, 2014)

Just a snippet of circus train info..:

Did you know that Jumbo was the name of possibly the largest African elephant ever captured, and has become the worldwide descpiption for "huge" ever since, and he was killed when they were trying to load him onto a circus train when a steam locomotive ran into him on the track?

Ed


----------



## FriskyFL (May 5, 2014)

caravanman said:


> Just a snippet of circus train info..:
> 
> Did you know that Jumbo was the name of possibly the largest African elephant ever captured, and has become the worldwide descpiption for "huge" ever since, and he was killed when they were trying to load him onto a circus train when a steam locomotive ran into him on the track?
> 
> Ed


Must have been a gnarly train wreck! Wonder how the steam loco fared?


----------

